
Why FinTech is failing the poor: A Behavioral Economics perspective [audio] - sheana_ahlqvist
https://innovationforallcast.com/2019/02/20/fintech-poverty-behavioral-economics/
======
sheana_ahlqvist
Episode covers how can FinTech leverage behavioral economics to help people
become more financially secure.

I was surpised at how many common practices of "money saving" apps are not
supported by scientific research (or in some cases, just don't make any sense
for those in more extreme poverty)

